# Home Automation mit Beckhoff



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Seit ein paar Wochen steuere ich mein Haus mit einem BC9000 und 54 Busklemmen. Die einfachen Dinge waren schnell realisiert.
Nun will ich im nächsten Schritt die Heizung damit steuern und auch die Rolladen mit einer Zeitsteuerung (Wochenkalender) versehen.
Das sind ja eigentlich Dinge, die wohl schon 1000mal gemacht wurden. Kennt jemand Libs oder Codesammlungen die man dazu nutzen kann?
Sonst muss ich eben das ganze mit Twincat selbst noch einmal programmieren.
Wäre schön, wenn es da schon was geben würde.
Gruß
Hodde


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

*Keine Antwort*

Nun habe ich dieses tolle Forum gefunden und stehe mit meinen Fragen ganz alleine. Hat den keiner ähnliche Interessen?
Gruß 
Hodde


----------

